# Weed line out of pensacola



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone has seen a good weed line out of pcola lately. I'm wanting to do some blue water trolling and just looking for some info. Thanks for the help.......


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

mg_cook said:


> Was wondering if anyone has seen a good weed line out of pcola lately. I'm wanting to do some blue water trolling and just looking for some info. Thanks for the help.......


 It's all broken up now with the seas and more bad seas coming..


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

One went from the spur all the way to the 131 Saturday . Long line and well formed but like Keith said there all blown apart now.


----------

